# Jinx just died :-(



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

If you noticed when I took pics last night, I didn't take a close up of the solid black kitty. He got sick 2 days ago - - they were not all siblings but had been put in a box together at the shelter - - they were all on the same antibiotics, though - so I don't know why he just got sick and died so quickly. 

He got up and ate/drank last night (a little) and tried a bit this morning. But my son and I were getting ready to check his homeschool work and heard the kittens go nuts in the room - - I thought they all decided they were hungry - - so I popped open a can of cat food and went in there to see that Jinx was dead on the floor by the food bowl.

Did you know that in NYC, they want you to put your pets in a bag and just toss them in the regular trash? It's NOT illegal. What IS illegal is to bury them in the yard. I have a friend who is going to come get this kitten and take him out to a farm in NJ and bury him. I can't just toss a kitten's body in the NYC trash!


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Mollikins said:


> Did you know that in NYC, they want you to put your pets in a bag and just toss them in the regular trash? It's NOT illegal. What IS illegal is to bury them in the yard. I have a friend who is going to come get this kitten and take him out to a farm in NJ and bury him. I can't just toss a kitten's body in the NYC trash!


Wow. I couldn't do that either. Even though it's just the body, it still symbolizes the pet we knew & loved...to toss them out with the trash is horrible. I couldn't do it. I would feel as though I'm disrespecting their death.

I'm so sorry to hear that sweet Jinx passed away. 

I used to foster kittens and cannot imagine how I would feel/react if I found one of them passed on. Then again, I never had sick kittens like you took in, but even then...it's never easy and never truly expected.

RIP sweet Jinx. atback


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

It is very sad that Jinx has died. I am glad that our city has you looking out for the little ones


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

The little guys got mad because I put them in a dog cage (big one) so I could do an extra cleaning of the room. They hate that! Every night and every morning, I clean the litter boxes out COMPLETELY and lysol them. I sweep and mop the floors. So now they had to have it done an extra time today. Plus I changed their towels since Jinx had been lying on them. I am just throwing away the towels that Jinx has slept on.

Anyway - poor little Jinx. He was sooooooo sweet. The rest of the kittens seem well now so cross your fingers that they stay well and don't get sick again. They still have a few days of antibiotics. And Genavive is on a different antibiotic.

My son now realizes why I've told him that even though Molly is so interested in the other cats, she cannot be around them.

Cross your fingers that everyone continues to get better and end up in good homes. I took the hardest cases and was warned when I took them that they could die. So, let's move forward and send all good vibes to everyone else - - let them have lives they deserve....now that they've been given a CHANCE to live!


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor little Jinx...

Hopefully all the others continue to do well! You're doing a great thing caring for them.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

OH NO! I'm so sorry to hear about his passing! yeah, NY is ridiculous with that, unless you live out in the country you're not supposed to do that, they say it's cause other animals dig them up and get sick and yada yada. It sucks


----------



## Dom Samsong (Oct 13, 2009)

Very sad to hear about your loss 

As the others have said, I hope your other cats are doing well!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is soo sad when a sweet little innocent dies!  

You are a hero for taking in these needy kitties and giving them a chance to have the good lives they deserve.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry!
Legal or not, we buried all our pets in Central Park under a tree.


----------

